# Frage zu 3.05RC und Backup



## Le-Seaw (21. Dez. 2012)

Hallo,

sieht ja bisher schon schicke aus die neue Version.
Nun eine Frage, habe Backups und die sollten aj jetzt angezeigt werden.
Tut es aber nicht 

Oder zeigt er nur welche an die er mit 3.05 erstellt hat und keine aus der Version davor?
Oder warten bis er neue anlegt mit 3.05??

Danke für eine Antwort.


----------



## Till (21. Dez. 2012)

Es werden nur Backups angezeigt die mit 3.0.5 erstellt wurden da die Backups vorher nicht in der datenbank gespeichert wurden.


----------



## Le-Seaw (21. Dez. 2012)

Alles klar, danke dir


----------

